# 00 Altima burning oil after intake gasket repair



## jessed (May 14, 2007)

Hello,
New to this site. I have a 2000 altima gxe with about 100,000 miles. About 2 months ago, the Engine light came on. No problems with the car, no shuddering or stalling. The shop I go to said I needed to replace the intake gasket. I've read that it's a common problem, and by the sound of it, 100,000 is a little high in terms of how long one usually needs to go before replacing one. $500.00, got it done. A couple of weeks later, Check engine light comes on. Take it in. They tore a hose when replacing the gasket. Fixed me up for free.

Sorry about all the back story. I want to be thorough.

1 week later, car sounds a bit rough, oil light comes on, low by 2 quarts. Take it in. They look at it for about 4 hours. They replace the PCV valve. Free, but wrong. It's still burning oil. About a quart in the last 700 miles. Prior to the gasket replacement it never burnt a drop. Now, it's chewing it up pretty quick, and immediately after the oil change, the oil was pitch black. 

I'm positive that they made a mistake. Anybody have an idea regarding what that mistake could be? I'm a very laid back guy, so I've been told, but if they don't fix me up, I'm going in there steaming. The more educated my rants are, i feel, the more results I will be able to get.

Any help?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd take it somewhere else. Usually warranty work done at any Nissan authorized dealership will carry over to the next one.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

this is why im going to replace the intake gasket myself. im going to take ALOT of time too. lol. my KA has 64k and running perfectly, but im going to have to replace the valve cover gasket in the next 20k because its leaking just a tiny bit. When i do that Im going to go ahead and replace the intake gasket since the car is going on 9 years old. would this be necessary?

should I just wait until an engine rebuild to worry about it?


----------

